# I need advice about academy in Milano



## Caruso (Feb 2, 2014)

I hope this forum can help me. I am 23y old tenor and in my country opera school became so bad they are ruining voices of students etc. In our opera house tenors cant sing not even high B (they do it somehow buy it hurts even when i hear it, of course with no applause).
So i want to go to Milano, Italy, i heard they have very good academy. My plan is really strait forward. I want to go rent apartment for a month, find some teacher that can prepare me for academy, in a meantime i hope i can find some job and to stay for as long as i can until i get into academy. I am learning singing here for 4 years now and i was better and better until one point where my voice couldnt handle pressure for bad techique and now i am hoarse every day.
So is it possible, have you heard someone did that what i want to? Do you have any opinion for me, or some advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

When you read biographies of great singers, many of them had their voices ruined, as you put it, by highly renowed teachers in highly renowed academies. You can trust the renome, but the trick here is highly individual relation between you and your teacher, I suppose that's largely dependent on pure luck. 

Now, I'm not voice student myself. Just saying what I know. 

And one thing I know, for example, is that when we take active, famous singers of our time into consideration, more of them have graduated from Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia in Rome rather than from Conservatorio Giuseppe Verdi in Milano, which is more famous for their instrumentalists. If you're considering Italy, why not find out about that option.


----------



## Caruso (Feb 2, 2014)

I will look for it right now, and thanks for info about famous singers that had problems with their voices. It helped me to relax a little.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aramis said:


> When you read biographies of great singers, many of them had their voices ruined, as you put it, by highly renowed teachers in highly renowed academies. You can trust the renome, but the trick here is* highly individual relation between you and your teacher,* I suppose that's largely dependent on pure luck.
> 
> Now, I'm not voice student myself. Just saying what I know.
> 
> And one thing I know, for example, is that when we take active, famous singers of our time into consideration, more of them have graduated from Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia in Rome rather than from Conservatorio Giuseppe Verdi in Milano, which is more famous for their instrumentalists. If you're considering Italy, why not find out about that option.


I could not agree more, and only say what is most important again:
As a performance major, you choose the school for what teacher(s) are the instructor(s) of that major, above any and all other criteria. That cannot be emphasized too strongly.


----------

